

My Favorite Strange Number: Ω - hhm
http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2008/12/my_favorite_strange_number_cla.php

======
pekkis
Fine,

let it be true that everything is not computable and we have an equation for
omega. Now, if we ignore all omegas from the inputs what is computable? My
hunch is that pretty much is.

